# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School - July & August 2016 Schedule



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Host: Salem State University Police Department
Date: July 27, 28, 29, 2016
Location: Salem, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

Host: Wheaton College Public Safety Department
Date: August 1, 2, 3, 2016
Location: Norton, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

Please do not call these departments for reservations.


----------

